
Windows 2000 CSS Theme - brod
https://win2k.brod.io
======
n0us
I kinda miss when computers looked like this.

~~~
userbinator
In a few years UIs will hopefully start looking like this again, as it's a
good balance between the current ultra-flat trend and the previous "gradients
and transparency everywhere" of Vista/7\. The same sort of cycle appears
earlier if you look at Win1.x/2.x(flat) -> 3.x(exaggerated 3D) ->
4.x/9x/2k(more subtle 3D) -> XP(pseudorealistic 3D, bitmapped UI) ->
Vista/7(extravagant 3D) -> 8/10(flat). Whether the rest of the software will
be less user-hostile, however, is still quite uncertain...

~~~
themodelplumber
That'd be awesome. Heck after a lot of mobile use recently I've decided I'd be
willing to start using a stylus instead of my finger again so that some of
those gigantic [ w h i t e s p a c e ] buttons could give way to tight groups
of actually helpful buttons.

------
kristopolous
oh man. as the author of BOOTSTRA.386 you're giving me ideas ...

I'd be going for 1997 windows 95 style... make it truly tasteless like their
advertising at the time ([http://www-
sbras.nsc.ru/docs/ms/vbsdoc/tagline.gif](http://www-
sbras.nsc.ru/docs/ms/vbsdoc/tagline.gif)) might be fun

~~~
brod
hell yeah, just do it!

------
wiradikusuma
A bit OOT: During my early days of programming back in high school, I found
Visual Basic 5 CCE
([http://www.thevbzone.com/vbcce.htm](http://www.thevbzone.com/vbcce.htm)).
Having previously used Turbo Pascal, I was quite mesmerized by the UI
designer/drag-n-drop. I spent countless of hours making pretty UIs, and I just
_love_ clicking buttons (esp. watching the "sunken" effect).

Of course, since I was an idiot, I didn't know that I can't produce .EXE using
VB5 CCE.

------
DigitalSea
I think the biggest reveal here is this was built for a browser based version
of Napster linked on the site. Now that's nostalgia.

~~~
raidan
Looks like whatever was their has been taken down "sry, too much traffic was
slowing my local testing down.".

Any insight into what was there?

~~~
brod
I'm building Napster v2 BETA 7 (or 10) in the browser, using the OP theme.
Didn't expect all this traffic though and it's clogging up my end.

------
mrweasel
I know this is probably mostly meant as a joke, but it could be rather useful
in business applications. You're able to give the users an interface they
recognise and feel safe in.

------
imauld
.bg-yuck

That is the best selector name I have ever seen

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Oh, I was working on something like this, but for Windows 95. I didn't finish
it, unfortunately.

On a related note: [http://win95.ajf.me/](http://win95.ajf.me/)

(And [http://cloudnt4.ajf.me/](http://cloudnt4.ajf.me/), but the VM isn't
running for now)

------
aethertron
A fun project. Here's another, a lost version of Windows from a parallel
universe: [http://www.windows93.net/](http://www.windows93.net/)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
Windows 93 is fun, but the visual inaccuracy always bothered me. It resembles
the Win9x/Classic look but only just.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
The use of page-wide nearest-neighbour scaling makes this look horrid on
mobile browsers. I'm not sure it's even necessary anyway, treating 9x-style
Windows UI as vector looks great.

~~~
brod
what do you mean "page-wide nearest-neighour"? it looked good on ios
safari/chrome

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
[http://i.imgur.com/b1nigvx.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/b1nigvx.jpg)

------
digi_owl
Text areas seems to have some issue in Firefox, but work fine in anything
webkit based.

------
brianzelip
Great to see a cool Basscss (basscss.com) remix.

